# Aruba reopens, but with interesting restrictions [MERGED]



## m61376 (Jun 11, 2020)

Clearly the government is trying to balance safety while reopening tourism. The island reopens July 10th to US travelers, but besides temp checks and masks at the airport, visitors must either show proof of a negative coved test taken within 3 days of arrival or be tested on arrival and quarantined at a special hotel for 24 hours while waiting results. Also must either show evidence of coved specific health coverage or purchase for $15 pp/day.
While I applaud them for wanting to keep the island safe, as much as I love going there I don’t think how’s the time. Esp. for Sunday or Monday arrivals, getting test results taken within 3 days of departure will be tough, and the prospect of starting a vacation in a quarantine hotel for a day is daunting. Part of me was having a hard time cancelling our upcoming August trip ( even though I knew ultimately I’d be erring on  the side of safety), but this makes the decision easier.
i hope these areas that totally depend on tourism will ultimately survive this crisis!


----------



## nerodog (Jun 11, 2020)

m61376 said:


> Clearly the government is trying to balance safety while reopening tourism. The island reopens July 10th to US travelers, but besides temp checks and masks at the airport, visitors must either show proof of a negative coved test taken within 3 days of arrival or be tested on arrival and quarantined at a special hotel for 24 hours while waiting results. Also must either show evidence of coved specific health coverage or purchase for $15 pp/day.
> While I applaud them for wanting to keep the island safe, as much as I love going there I don’t think how’s the time. Esp. for Sunday or Monday arrivals, getting test results taken within 3 days of departure will be tough, and the prospect of starting a vacation in a quarantine hotel for a day is daunting. Part of me was having a hard time cancelling our upcoming August trip ( even though I knew ultimately I’d be erring on  the side of safety), but this makes the decision easier.
> i hope these areas that totally depend on tourism will ultimately survive this crisis!


I wonder if these safety  measures will be relaxed as each month goes on.


----------



## dougef (Jun 11, 2020)

Was hoping to go to Aruba late 2020 or early 2021.  If this stays in effect, I won't go.  They are going to kill tourism there with this level of restriction if kept up for months.


----------



## deniseh (Jun 11, 2020)

Sounds like the US resorts will be full. I think a lot of people will choose to forgo the resorts like in Aruba where there will be these restrictions. Going to Aruba is great but with some of these unknowns and restrictions it makes it harder to plan and just more complicated.


----------



## klpca (Jun 11, 2020)

m61376 said:


> Clearly the government is trying to balance safety while reopening tourism. The island reopens July 10th to US travelers, but besides temp checks and masks at the airport, visitors must either show proof of a negative coved test taken within 3 days of arrival or be tested on arrival and quarantined at a special hotel for 24 hours while waiting results. Also must either show evidence of coved specific health coverage or purchase for $15 pp/day.
> While I applaud them for wanting to keep the island safe, as much as I love going there I don’t think how’s the time. Esp. for Sunday or Monday arrivals, getting test results taken within 3 days of departure will be tough, and the prospect of starting a vacation in a quarantine hotel for a day is daunting. Part of me was having a hard time cancelling our upcoming August trip ( even though I knew ultimately I’d be erring on  the side of safety), but this makes the decision easier.
> i hope these areas that totally depend on tourism will ultimately survive this crisis!


That's pretty close to what French Polynesia is requiring as well (I believe that they require a negative test within three days prior to arrival, proof of travel insurance, and a signed document by a medical professional clearing you for travel). I understand their need to safety as a lot of island nations have limited medical resources and if a large proportion of their residents became ill, not only would their infrastructure be strained, it would greatly impact their residents/employees. They are in a special pickle. If you are a tourist trying to travel it is a frustrating experience for sure. I feel for them. Last time we had a pandemic of this magnitude, tourism was not their primary industry. They are in uncharted waters.


----------



## JanT (Jun 11, 2020)

What do they mean by coved [sic] specific health coverage?  That's an odd statement.  I don't even know if there *is* such a thing.  I'm assuming you have to provide proof that you *have* health insurance.  



m61376 said:


> Also must either show evidence of coved specific health coverage or purchase for $15 pp/day.


----------



## ljmiii (Jun 11, 2020)

m61376 said:


> Esp. for Sunday or Monday arrivals, getting [COVID] test results taken within 3 days of departure will be tough...


I don't know about availability where you live but for about the past four weeks we've been able to get COVID tests (both molecular and antibody) at local 'doc in the box' locations. They prefer if you call ahead to reserve a timeslot (so as to better maintain social distancing) but many do walk-ins.


----------



## IngridN (Jun 11, 2020)

ljmiii said:


> I don't know about availability where you live but for about the past four weeks we've been able to get COVID tests (both molecular and antibody) at local 'doc in the box' locations. They prefer if you call ahead to reserve a timeslot (so as to better maintain social distancing) but many do walk-ins.


I think she is referring to getting results over the weekend. If you take the test Fri, you would need the results Sat for a Mon arrival. DH had to have a test last month for dental surgery. Test done Thurs, results rec'd Sat, surgery was Monday. It may be very difficult to guarantee meeting the 3 day requirement. 

Ingrid


----------



## Dean (Jun 11, 2020)

Most tests we are doing are coming back in 1-3 days depending on how it was done and where it was sent.  The ones that were 1 day had to be in by 2 pm and expedited to the state lab.  These were being done for medical personnel only.  The ones from the office are coming back in 2 days if done earlier in the day and 2-3 days if later.  It should be no problem getting the result in 3 days and it's possible getting it in your hand in 3 days.  But it likely requires a testing situation where someone can forward you the info either by email or by a portal.  Even then it's going to be on an electronic device and not on paper.  We're doing self tests on asymptomatic patients who are in the office for other reasons and self test in the vehicle for symptomatic or those that want to be tested as the reason for the visit.  The results should be available even for weekend arrivals but getting someone with enough dedication to check it and get it to you on the weekend is the issue.


----------



## Seaport104 (Jun 11, 2020)

I love Aruba and happy to comply with their restrictions except the 72 hours timing on Covid-19 test is quite difficult, unless rapid testing becomes more readily available. There is an option to have the test done upon arrival in Aruba but who wants to be quarantined in 1 day of a 7 day vacation? Worst, if it comes out positive because you happen to be asymptomatic you are stuck there in a government designated accommodations? No thanks, I would rather know if I was positive before I get on a plane for everyone's safety and for my comfort so I can quarantine for 2 weeks at home. 

The mandatory insurance is a good idea. Ensures if someone gets sick with Covid-19 they will get care while on the island. Although I can see how that can be cross prohibitive and redundant if one has insurance (whether trip insurance or regular medical insurance) that would cover while overseas.


----------



## TravelTime (Jun 12, 2020)

If I loved Aruba, I would take the test 3 days before arrival. I just had a covid test and I got the results through the online portal in less than 24 hours. They told me it would take 24-48 hours to get the results. So I would go to that testing place again, if needed for travel. I would not take the test upon arrival for several reasons: I would lose a day of vacation, and If I tested positive, it would ruin the entire vacation and when would I be allowed to travel home again. I would rather know I am negative before boarding the plane. And I would rather know that everyone has been tested and had negative results before they get on the plane. I heard that Tahiti requires a pre-travel test and another one 5 days after arrival. That is really strict and I would not go to Tahiti until the restrictions make more sense. I am going to Fiji in May 2021 so I need to keep up to date with their testing requirements. I would go if we could get tested 72 hours in advance but not if they require a another test during the vacation.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jun 12, 2020)

The problem though is if you test positive, perhaps you are one of the ones with no symptoms, and you exchanged in, now you're back to the problem of cancelling your exchange. And that won't be a very good cancel for you most likely. If enrolled, you'll get to retrade until expiration date but only 60 days out (unless 120 is still going). I think you'll have a chance of losing it entirely if you find out last day. You may have trouble with other arrangements you have made as well. 

While it would be great to know you tested positive, there's some vacation risk there.


----------



## hajjah (Jun 12, 2020)

We've been going to Aruba since 2005.  I don't know what we're going to do!  There are 4 of us booked since February to the Surf Club with airfare and car rental already set.  I'm trying to figure out the insurance issue.  Plus, our arrival date is on a Monday in September.   So, we need to be tested the Friday before we leave?   Now, the issue with purchasing the insurance for the 4 of us is another story in itself.  I think I read that it will be $15 per person per day.  What!  The car rental and airfare were high enough for this trip.  Oh, and what about that turn around time for the test results?  This is not looking very good.  One of my friends has never been to Aruba and she was so looking forward to this trip.  I may have to use the E Plus Re Trade again.  I moved the trip from May to September back in February before the pandemic because the air was too high.


----------



## ljmiii (Jun 12, 2020)

hajjah said:


> We've been going to Aruba since 2005.  I don't know what we're going to do!...


So to unpack this one item at a time...

Reach out to your local health provider and/or doc-in-the-box. Find out when they are doing COVID-19 testing, when you can get results, and if the results are available online.

Did you purchase health insurance for the trip? Many US policies don't cover you overseas so you should do that anyway. In either case, find out if they cover you if you contract COVID. If not, you're in for $15/person/day. I get the impression it is more of an emotional response than a financial one but at base it's not that much compared to the cost of airfare, car rental, and dining/drinks in Aruba.

That said, you're down to the question Steve Faluta asked. How would you feel if one or more of you test positive and you have to turn back and fly home? And if you are the one who tests positive would you want your friends to continue their vacation? (if so make sure they are on your reservations)


----------



## Bunk (Jun 12, 2020)

ljmiii said:


> How would you feel if one or more of you test positive and you have to turn back and fly home? And if you are the one who tests positive would you want your friends to continue their vacation? (if so make sure they are on your reservations)



I have to believe that if one member of my family tests positive, and if we all live together and travel to Aruba together, all members of the family/group would be treated the same and we would all be denied entry or required to stay in quarantine for 2 weeks.  Do you think travel insurance would cover the costs if we are denied access into Aruba as a result of a test if it turns out that it was a false positive and no one was actually  sick.


----------



## R1964 (Jun 12, 2020)

*Aruba’s borders will open gradually.*

June 15, 2020 :- Bonaire and Curaçao.
July 1, 2020 :- Europe, Canada, Caribbean (except Dominican Republic and Haiti).
July 10, 2020 :- USA
No opening date yet for Central and South America.
 

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS PRIOR TO BOARDING:*

Online ED card is mandatory.
ED card includes:
Self Health Declaration form.
Obligatory COVID insurance. Insurance would cover costs of quarantine/isolation accommodation and medical care when required. Cost is estimated at $15 per day.
Option to upload negative COVID19 PCR test result of test taken within 72 hours of travel OR payment for testing upon arrival on Aruba. (Testing prior to travel will be encouraged). Tests are required for 12 years of age and older.

Masks required during flight.
 

*PORT OF ENTRY ARUBA AIRPORT:*

100% Thermal camera screening.
Symptom screening.
PCR rapid test mandatory for all that did not upload the negative test via ED card. Tests are required for 12 years of age and older.
Visitors (with no symptoms) await result of test for 24 hours in quarantine at their hotel.
Visitors with symptoms get a 1-hour test. If positive they will be sent to designated isolation property. If medical attention is required, they will be hospitalized
*Local Residents* are also required to take test prior to entry or at arrival.If the resident refuses to take the test, 14-day quarantine is required. Government does not encourage travel to affected countries.

According to the announcement for the Aruban government you can upload your negative COVID19 PCR test to the online mandatory ED card and test are required for 12 years of age or older. From the reading of this it looks like the obligatory Covid insurance is something that has to be purchased through the Aruban government when you do the online ED card.


----------



## ljmiii (Jun 12, 2020)

Bunk said:


> I have to believe that if one member of my family tests positive, and if we all live together and travel to Aruba together, all members of the family/group would be treated the same and we would all be denied entry or required to stay in quarantine for 2 weeks...



The poster to whom I was responding to said, "...One of my friends has never been to Aruba and she was so looking forward to this trip...." so I assumed they were at least two separate households. I would guess that each individual over 18 would be considered separately but have no knowledge of Aruba's policy on such matters.



Bunk said:


> Do you think travel insurance would cover the costs if we are denied access into Aruba as a result of a test if it turns out that it was a false positive and no one was actually sick.


You would have to directly contact the insurance company to determine their coverage. But just because no one developed symptoms wouldn't mean it was a false positive.


----------



## m61376 (Jun 12, 2020)

Don’t get me wrong- I understand their need to be very cautious. The problem really is with the testing situation1-2 days here frequently is 2-3 or even 4. And results have to be uploaded before you leave. Very stressful to have to worry if the test results will come back in time. On the flip side, it protects everyone; even the best intentioned people can be asymptomatic but contagious. And if the test here doesn’t come back in time, will their system be able to deliver on the 24 hour turn around, or will people land up being quarantined for an extra day? Just too many risks, too many unknowns for my comfort. I so wish things were different...not sure I’m ready to get on a plane.


----------



## Bunk (Jun 13, 2020)

What will happen with US flights where masks are required but the rule is not enforced.


All visitors will be required to comply with arrival, screening and health procedures as mandated by the Aruba Airport Authority and the Government of Aruba.  The mandatory requirements will include:  *All travelers wear a mask while in-flight to Aruba.* 
This is from website:  https://www.aruba.com/us/traveler-health-requirements


----------



## ljmiii (Jun 13, 2020)

Bunk said:


> What will happen with US flights where masks are required but the rule is not enforced.


For a while there were different rules on electronic devices for International flights than US ones. The cabin crew enforced the more stringent rules even on a US airline. I assume the cabin crew on a US airline would enforce Aruba's requirement as well.

But it isn't as if anyone knows for sure or if Aruba would deny entry to anyone the airline reports as having flown mask-free.


----------



## normab (Jun 13, 2020)

We are scheduled to go to Aruba this fall....I was following their closure....they had a survey on the visitaruba website that asked how you felt about a universal 14 day quarantine...really...lots of folks only go for one week...so this is their compromise.

By the way, my understanding is that the insurance is from an Aruban company only.

Am I missing something...what if you had it several months ago?  DH had it and with the inaccuracy of the antibody tests, not sure what good it would do to test him...And if they would accept that as an entry criteria?

I don’t mind taking a test and paying for the insurance...more money to the Aruban economy...I just hope they work out the actual mechanics of this by the time we get there...

Agreed, we’re  hoping they lower the bar as time goes on.  And I hope that our airline gets us the information well in advance to our flights....


----------



## m61376 (Jun 14, 2020)

normab said:


> We are scheduled to go to Aruba this fall....I was following their closure....they had a survey on the visitaruba website that asked how you felt about a universal 14 day quarantine...really...lots of folks only go for one week...so this is their compromise.
> 
> By the way, my understanding is that the insurance is from an Aruban company only.
> 
> ...


The sad reality is no one know what, or if, antibodies for civil mean; there haven’t been studies to know whether antibodies infer immunity and, if so, for how long. So the pcr test, which checks for active viral infection, is the best for the island‘s safety, which is why that’s the one they’re requiring.


----------



## ljmiii (Jun 14, 2020)

m61376 said:


> ...antibodies for civil mean...


Ah the joys of autocorrect. Otherwise, perfectly accurate.


----------



## mdurette (Jun 14, 2020)

I have a trip planned to Aruba for Thanksgiving week, that I am 99% sure we will cancel.   BUT..if I were considering these precautions would make me feel more comfortable about the plane ride there.    If you fly non stop from the states, then you should be able to assume that most on the plane have taken a test.     I wouldn't imagine risking a trip to only find out when I got there I was stuck in quarantine with it!

It is no different than if I want to travel to Maine next month, I need a negative test to avoid a 2 week quarantine there too.


----------



## Luvtoride (Jun 15, 2020)

Seaport104 said:


> I love Aruba and happy to comply with their restrictions except the 72 hours timing on Covid-19 test is quite difficult, unless rapid testing becomes more readily available. There is an option to have the test done upon arrival in Aruba but who wants to be quarantined in 1 day of a 7 day vacation? Worst, if it comes out positive because you happen to be asymptomatic you are stuck there in a government designated accommodations? No thanks, I would rather know if I was positive before I get on a plane for everyone's safety and for my comfort so I can quarantine for 2 weeks at home.
> 
> The mandatory insurance is a good idea. Ensures if someone gets sick with Covid-19 they will get care while on the island. Although I can see how that can be cross prohibitive and redundant if one has insurance (whether trip insurance or regular medical insurance) that would cover while overseas.



“Get care on the Island”?! Have any of you ever had to go to the hospital while on vacation in Aruba?! It is downright incompetent with barely enough resources for locals and for that reason alone I would not go to Aruba now or for the foreseeable future! We cancelled our July trip which would have been 10 years in a row and frankly I don’t see ourselves going back anytime soon.
By “opening” the Island under these conditions to US visitors they are basically saying PLEASE come back under our rules because we realize we can’t survive without you! 
Thank goodness we have other choices! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gln60 (Jun 15, 2020)

Luvtoride said:


> “Get care on the Island”?! Have any of you ever had to go to the hospital while on vacation in Aruba?! It is downright incompetent with barely enough resources for locals and for that reason alone I would not go to Aruba now or for the foreseeable future! We cancelled our July trip which would have been 10 years in a row and frankly I don’t see ourselves going back anytime soon.
> By “opening” the Island under these conditions to US visitors they are basically saying PLEASE come back under our rules because we realize we can’t survive without you!
> Thank goodness we have other choices!
> 
> ...


HAVE YOU???


----------



## MommaBear (Jun 15, 2020)

I'm actually surprised by the number of people who won't go because of the restrictions. It actually makes me more likely to go. In fact, since Bermuda has demanded a negative test before you go and we can get a direct flight from Boston, its reassuring to know everyone has tested negative. Yes, I know the rate of false negatives , but it is still better than a plane full of sick people.


----------



## hajjah (Jun 15, 2020)

Well, it looks like I will need to cancel our September trip.  I don’t see the 4 of us getting tested on the Friday before our Monday flight and getting the test results back in time.  My major problem though is that I purchased the 4 tickets on Delta using my American Express card back in February.  The tickets were $575 each.  If I cancel the trip, the 3 family and friends will have the $575 as an e credit and not returned to my credit card.  Neither of them have finished paying me yet because of the pandemic while they were out of work!  This is not looking too good.


----------



## elked12 (Jun 18, 2020)

ljmiii said:


> For a while there were different rules on electronic devices for International flights than US ones. The cabin crew enforced the more stringent rules even on a US airline. I assume the cabin crew on a US airline would enforce Aruba's requirement as well.
> 
> But it isn't as if anyone knows for sure or if Aruba would deny entry to anyone the airline reports as having flown mask-free.


Looks like the airlines will be banning you from their airline in the future if you don't wear a mask. Bravo! I hope they would ban you from all the airlines if this happens to really enforce it.


----------



## elked12 (Jun 18, 2020)

Does anyone know if the MVC insurance (Travelex) would cover expenses for Hospital or Quarantine in Aruba? Do they typically pay the hospital or Doctors office direct or is it a reimbursement when you get back? Thank you.


----------



## hajjah (Jun 19, 2020)

Let me just add that I'm all for wearing the face masks on airplanes.  There were 3 of us flying back from Vegas the last week in January and we were all sick the next day.  I didn't know that the other two friends were also sick.  I couldn't lift my head off the pillow for the severe migraine, which I'd never had before.  I was coughing like crazy, so I began taking Mucinex, which is the only thing I can take due to blood pressure medication.  I went to the doctor two days later and she said I had an upper respiratory infection that was probably from the plane.  She advised me to continue taking the Mucinex, which I did for almost 2 weeks.  When I spoke with my friends days later, they were also in bed with the same symptoms.  So we're thinking it could have been the pre COVID.  Neither of us ran temperatures.  I've always traveled with my Lysol wipes cleaning everything near my seat.  People always looked at me like I was crazy!  Now, the planes are being cleaned and sanitized, which should have always been done.  Some people are very afraid of flying now, but I feel just the opposite.  I'm glad that some things have changed our ways of cleanliness.  As for my trip to Aruba in September, I'm keeping track of all the new developments with the US opening flights there in July.  In all likelihood, I'm going to cancel.  I don't want to get the COVID testing on Friday before leaving to Aruba on Monday only to not have the test results back in time.  The mandatory insurance while in Aruba is another issue.  That money I could spend eating in a restaurant.  I'll be sure to cancel the II reservation for the Surf Club before the 60 requirement.  This just isn't looking good.  I have to still receive my payments from friends whose airfare I've paid for with my credit card.


----------



## Luvtoride (Jun 21, 2020)

gln60 said:


> HAVE YOU???



Yes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TravelTime (Jun 21, 2020)

Okay, I was thinking Aruba might be safe but this thread has me rethinking how complicated it will be to get there.


----------



## gln60 (Jun 21, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> Okay, I was thinking Aruba might be safe but this thread has me rethinking how complicated it will be to get there.


It’s definitely a nuisance...I wouldn’t say complicated


----------



## ljmiii (Jun 21, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> Okay, I was thinking Aruba might be safe but this thread has me rethinking how complicated it will be to get there.


I think the only 'complicated' part is the risk of losing your money if your COVID-19 test turns up positive. Which is a very real risk I would not discount...it's just a predictable one. I'd get tested early and then maybe again 14 days out before taking the one that 'matters'.


----------



## IngridN (Jun 21, 2020)

gln60 said:


> HAVE YOU???



So have I.


----------



## hajjah (Jun 24, 2020)

I've decided to cancel the Surf Club for September.  There's no point in waiting any longer to make a decision.  I would much rather cancel now before the 60 window expires to possibly have more choices.  As for Ko'Olina in October, that will have to be a wait and see as well.  We are there for 9 days.  If the 14 day mandatory quarantine remains in effect, that will necessitate us canceling this one.  I have 2 E-trades left on the Surf Club.


----------



## Fasttr (Jun 24, 2020)

hajjah said:


> I've decided to cancel the Surf Club for September.  There's no point in waiting further to make a decision.  I would much rather cancel now before the 60 window expires to possibly have more choices.  As for Ko'Olina in October, that will have to be a wait and see as well.  We are there for 9 days.  If the 14 day mandatory quarantine remains in effect, that will necessitate us canceling this one.  I have 2 E-trades left on this one.


2020 stinks.


----------



## qlaval (Jun 25, 2020)

More info are out about the COVID insurance requirements:....

*Faq*
*What is the Aruba Visitors Insurance?*
The Aruba Visitors Insurance is a mandatory insurance that helps protect you against incurred medical- and non-medical expenses if you test positive for COVID-19 during your stay in Aruba.

*Why is it necessary?*
Because of the COVID-19 pandemic and a possible large outbreak, the island of Aruba must ensure that all visitors are properly insured. The costs for treating COVID-19 in Aruba can amount to more than USD$50,000 per person. Subject to an overall limit of US$75,000, a visitor who tests positive for COVID-19 in Aruba, will have very few, if any, out-of-pocket expenses with the Aruba Visitors Insurance. The medical- and non-medical providers are paid directly by the locally licensed insurers, giving you a peace of mind in case you test positive for COVID-19 in Aruba.

*Can I use my own travel or health insurance?*
You can buy or use your own travel- or health insurance to supplement the Aruba Visitors Insurance but it cannot replace it. Other insurances may cover you for some of the COVID-19 related expenses but few plans offer comprehensive COVID-19 coverage in Aruba that also cover isolation costs outside of a Hospital. In addition, the foreign insurers don’t have a direct billing agreement with all the providers in Aruba, causing unnecessary delays and out-of-pocket expenses.

*Who does it cover?*
The Aruba Visitors Insurance covers all eligible foreign nationals from pre-approved regions or countries.

*Is the Aruba Visitors Insurance required?*
The following list is subject to change but at present, this insurance is required for all foreign nationals with the exception of:

1. Visitors who arrive and leave the same day
2. Residents of Curaçao and Bonaire
3. Crew Members
4. Aruban Students who return home

*How much does it cost?*
• The costs start at $15 per day and decrease depending on the length of your stay. The cost decreases to $10 p/day after 7 days, $5 p/day after 14 days and $0p/day after 49 days.
• Children up to and including age 14 are insured for free but a flat administration fee of $10 is applicable.
• For visitors older than age 75, the coverage starts at $21 per day and also decreases depending on the length of stay. decreases to $14 p/day after 7 days,$7 p/day after 14 days and $2.80p/day after 49 days.


*What does it cover?*
• Hospital Cost: Hospitalization expenses to treat severe COVID-19 symptoms, including specialist fees, diagnostic x-rays, lab expenses and nursing costs.
• Intensive Care unit Costs: Intensive Care Unit charges for treatment of a critical ailment caused by COVID-19.
• Transportation: Costs of transportation of a Covid-19 infected person up to an aggregate sublimit of $350
• Doctor Consults: Costs of doctor consults up to an aggregate sublimit of $500.
• Isolation expenses: Maximum sublimit of $125 per day, max. 14 days, in case of a positive Covid-19 test result.
• Covid-19 Test: Max. 4 medically necessary Covid-19 tests as out-patient with a sublimit of $75 per test. The mandatory first test upon arrival in Aruba is excluded.

*Where can I purchase the insurance?*
Starting on June 29th, the insurance can only be purchased via the ED online form available on www.edaruba.com

*Do I have to pay taxes on this insurance?*
The insurance premium is tax-free.

*Does the Aruba Visitors Insurance cover other ailments?*
The first version of the Aruba Visitors Insurance only covers COVID-19 related expenses.

*When does the Aruba Visitors Insurance start and end?*
The coverage provided under this insurance starts the moment you arrive in Aruba and expires at 11:59 pm Atlantic Standard Time on the end date of the policy or the moment you embark a plane to leave Aruba, whichever occurs first.

*What is the maximum insurance period?*
The maximum possible period of coverage allowed under this insurance is 90 successive days.

*Where can I seek help?*
If you’re in Aruba and you have a fever, dry cough or any other known COVID-19 symptom, please call the COVID-19 helpline shown on your policy right away. Based on your symptoms you’ll receive professional guidance and medical advice. Do not go to the ER or a general practitioner if you have these symptoms. Call before you act.

*Do I have to make the claim?*
Once you’ve called the helpline, the Assistance Center will notify the insurer directly to ensure that your case is handled accordingly. You may later be asked to complete a short online form to confirm your health status but you don’t have to go through the hassle of making a claim or asking for reimbursements.

*Do I get a refund if I don’t go to Aruba?*
If the trip to Aruba did not take place, you may request a full refund via email. Please note that a refund is subject to confirmation of you not having arrived in Aruba.


*How do I receive my policy?*
As soon as you’ve completed the ED-Card form and payment, you will instantly receive an email with your policy documents attached.

*Will the insurance cover if I need to be in quarantine?* No, the Aruba Visitors Insurance will cover isolation expenses since quarantine is considered to be a preventive measure.


*PAYMENT INSURANCE QUESTIONS

How do I pay for my application?* You can pay using a credit card or debit card with a Visa or MasterCard logo on it. The card does not have to be on your name.

*Can I pay for my application later?* Probably not. It’s integrated with the ED Card form.

*Can I pay for two or more applications with one payment?*No, but you can use one card for multiple applications.

*Do you only accept credit cards?* Yes, with the exception of iDEAL in the Netherlands

*How do I pay for my application?* Subject to the answers given on the ED Card form, you’re asked to pay for the insurance and/or PCR Test at the end of the application process.

*How many applications can I submit with one payment?*At present, only one application and payment can be submitted at a time.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Want to know how it is gonna cost you?*
https://www.arubavisitorsinsurance.com/calculator


----------



## gln60 (Jun 25, 2020)

Thanks for that info...much appreciated


----------



## hajjah (Jun 25, 2020)

Yes, thanks for the updated information.  I canceled our trip to Aruba for September, yesterday.  There's just too much going on right now regarding the mandatory requirements.  I put the week back in E-Plus.  Since so many people like myself have decided not to travel outside of the US for now, many others are rebooking their vacations as well.  I did find a unit in Vegas for November, but I'm already scheduled to go there in August.  I may need to tweak that vacation.  I did see Newport Beach for November.  We were there twice last year.


----------



## nycjimster (Jun 25, 2020)

I have time booked for Aruba Surf in February 2021.  This thread is making me nervous.  I usually do not use the point options as Aruba in February is amazing.  Maybe this is the year I should finally use my point options, and look for alternative vacation in the US.


----------



## hajjah (Jun 25, 2020)

nycjimster said:


> I have time booked for Aruba Surf in February 2021.  This thread is making me nervous.  I usually do not use the point options as Aruba in February is amazing.  Maybe this is the year I should finally use my point options, and look for alternative vacation in the US.


I truly understand your feelings.  This is why I decided to cancel my September vacation.  I really did not want to go to Vegas twice this year, but that's how things are looking for us right now.  Since the airfare was $575 per person and there are four of us, each person now has that amount as an E-credit on Delta.  I'm watching the airfares now to try and book into Vegas for November.


----------



## gln60 (Jun 25, 2020)

I


nycjimster said:


> I have time booked for Aruba Surf in February 2021.  This thread is making me nervous.  I usually do not use the point options as Aruba in February is amazing.  Maybe this is the year I should finally use my point options, and look for alternative vacation in the US.


I understand your concern...that being said, February is long time away...Aruba seems to be doing this the right way IMO......I would sit tight for the next 4 months....a lot can change between now and then...I have a reservation booked for the Ocean Club in late October using holding account points..Aruba has not even reopened yet..so I’m going to watch how things are going in Aruba over the next few months.


----------



## hajjah (Jun 25, 2020)

Yep, so far, I'm seeing flights from the US pretty much full to Aruba beginning July 10 or 11.  I'm going to keep watch of this to see what happens as the months pass.


----------



## Marathoner (Jun 25, 2020)

I have two weeks planned for Aruba at the end of August.  I, for one, am comfortable they are raising the bar in ensuring the the island stays COVID-free so that my health remains good during my vacation there.  This makes me want to keep my trip in place.  In contrast, I would never travel to some of the states that are increasing in the number of COVID cases and are becoming hotspots.  I feel I really need a vacation.  I just hope that Surf Club opens the lazy river!!!


----------



## Luvtoride (Jun 28, 2020)

hajjah said:


> I truly understand your feelings. This is why I decided to cancel my September vacation. I really did not want to go to Vegas twice this year, but that's how things are looking for us right now. Since the airfare was $575 per person and there are four of us, each person now has that amount as an E-credit on Delta. I'm watching the airfares now to try and book into Vegas for November.



Why weren’t you able to get a cash refund from Delta instead of a credit? We got full cash refunds from JetBlue for 2 cancelled trips in April (Turks) and July (which was for Aruba). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hajjah (Jun 28, 2020)

Delta only gives cash refunds when they cancel a flight, not when you cancel.  This is a real bummer.  Even the Senate was questioning why we don’t receive full refunds when a person cancels since the airlines were bailed out due to the pandemic.


----------



## hajjah (Jun 28, 2020)

Luvtoride said:


> “Get care on the Island”?! Have any of you ever had to go to the hospital while on vacation in Aruba?! It is downright incompetent with barely enough resources for locals and for that reason alone I would not go to Aruba now or for the foreseeable future! We cancelled our July trip which would have been 10 years in a row and frankly I don’t see ourselves going back anytime soon.
> By “opening” the Island under these conditions to US visitors they are basically saying PLEASE come back under our rules because we realize we can’t survive without you!
> Thank goodness we have other choices!
> 
> ...


Yep!  We've been going since 2005 and have not been impressed with the medical facility after driving past numerous times.  I'm not opposed to the new requirements, but this is just not the time for us to go.  We opted to stay within the US.  I'm watching what's going on for Hawaii as well since we're due there in October.  So far, it seems that we can do the COVID testing 3 days before travel and not be quarantined.


----------



## chuckie50 (Aug 12, 2020)

I just came across this when planning my annual trip to the Surf Club for 2021. It was the first time I heard about it.








						Aruba Visitors Insurance
					

The Aruba Visitors Insurance is a mandatory insurance that helps protect you against medical- and non-medical expenses incurred if you test positive for COVID-19 during your stay in Aruba.




					www.arubavisitorsinsurance.com


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 12, 2020)

You need to hang out on TUG more.  ;-)   https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/aruba-reopens-but-with-interesting-restrictions.305789/

_[Threads merged. <-- SueDonJ]_


----------



## R1964 (Aug 12, 2020)

This is old news


----------



## bazzap (Aug 13, 2020)

chuckie50 said:


> I just came across this when planning my annual trip to the Surf Club for 2021. It was the first time I heard about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There has been talk of something similar in Thailand and perhaps elsewhere.
This seems crazy if it is compulsory if you already have and can demonstrate that you already have your own insurance in place to cover this.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 13, 2020)

Since St John went Kapoot (was really looking forward to that!) I opted to use an AC and booked Surf Club (mainly for the washer/dryer) I’d love recommendations on Aruba/resort. Where to buy groceries, rent a car, etc. is the WiFi strong ? I have a web conference to attend one of the nights there. Any clear water beaches to go to?


----------



## Dean (Aug 14, 2020)

chuckie50 said:


> I just came across this when planning my annual trip to the Surf Club for 2021. It was the first time I heard about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, you either have to buy their insurance or provide sufficient documentation that you'd be covered if you developed Covid.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 14, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Since St John went Kapoot (was really looking forward to that!) I opted to use an AC and booked Surf Club (mainly for the washer/dryer) I’d love recommendations on Aruba/resort. Where to buy groceries, rent a car, etc. is the WiFi strong ? I have a web conference to attend one of the nights there. Any clear water beaches to go to?


There is a big Super Foods grocery store down the road. I would highly recommend a car, at least for a few days. IIRC their wifi was good, but I didn't have to work while we were there. I did a vlog series on our travel channel from our trip to the Surf Club back in 2018 if you want to check it out. I was much skinnier then 









						Aruba Travel Vlog - 2018
					

Travel vlogs documenting our travels to the beautiful island of Aruba in the Southern Caribbean. This place is so much more than just a cruise port. Check ou...




					bit.ly


----------



## CPNY (Aug 14, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> There is a big Super Foods grocery store down the road. I would highly recommend a car, at least for a few days. IIRC their wifi was good, but I didn't have to work while we were there. I did a vlog series on our travel channel from our trip to the Surf Club back in 2018 if you want to check it out. I was much skinnier then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! I’m going to check it out now. Is it bad that I’m only mildly excited about Aruba? This is what ownership does to you, “I’m to going to Audra, meh”. The waters in St John looked so much nicer. Maybe next year I guess.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Aug 14, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Awesome! I’m going to check it out now. Is it bad that I’m only mildly excited about Aruba? This is what ownership does to you, “I’m to going to Audra, meh”. The waters in St John looked so much nicer. Maybe next year I guess.


We stayed at ocean club right next door 7 years ago. We shopped at the super foods too- kind of a fun place. When we went major grocery stores were not open on Sundays ( day we arrived) so we had to,just get a few things at a small market.
We liked the location because it was so easy to walk to restaurants along the beach and down to a small shopping mall with more restaurants. We love to be able to walk to dinner and only drove once to eat at Madame Jeanettes. We did drive around the National park ( aside from the cave there didn’t seem to be much there) and did some shopping in the city but we mostly just had a relaxing beach vacation.
Enjoy!


----------



## CPNY (Aug 14, 2020)

Pamplemousse said:


> We stayed at ocean club right next door 7 years ago. We shopped at the super foods too- kind of a fun place. When we went major grocery stores were not open on Sundays ( day we arrived) so we had to,just get a few things at a small market.
> We liked the location because it was so easy to walk to restaurants along the beach and down to a small shopping mall with more restaurants. We love to be able to walk to dinner and only drove once to eat at Madame Jeanettes. We did drive around the National park ( aside from the cave there didn’t seem to be much there) and did some shopping in the city but we mostly just had a relaxing beach vacation.
> Enjoy!


Thank you! I went about 15 years ago so i don’t remember much. I’ll most likely rent a car and enjoy other areas. I’d prefer the ocean club but not having laundry in the unit is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Dean (Aug 15, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> There is a big Super Foods grocery store down the road. I would highly recommend a car, at least for a few days. IIRC their wifi was good, but I didn't have to work while we were there. I did a vlog series on our travel channel from our trip to the Surf Club back in 2018 if you want to check it out. I was much skinnier then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While the Superfoods is more convenient and very nice overall, for many things we prefer Ling's closer to town.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 15, 2020)

Dean said:


> While the Superfoods is more convenient and very nice overall, for many things we prefer Ling's closer to town.


We did go there once. It was okay IMO, they did have Island Oasis drink mixes for sale there. It did not seem as clean. A lot of their freezers were full of frost. Overall, I can get what I need at Superfoods, so it works out for us.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 15, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> We did go there once. It was okay IMO, they did have Island Oasis drink mixes for sale there. It did not seem as clean. A lot of their freezers were full of frost. Overall, I can get what I need at Superfoods, so it works out for us.


I’ll prob go to super foods. I did rent a car (mid size) for the week. I figure between a cab to and from airport plus just a few days of car rental it would be more economical to have it for the week. The price for a Jeep or convertible was 200-300 more.


----------



## Dean (Aug 15, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> We did go there once. It was okay IMO, they did have Island Oasis drink mixes for sale there. It did not seem as clean. A lot of their freezers were full of frost. Overall, I can get what I need at Superfoods, so it works out for us.


There are things we liked about both and we normally go to superfoods because of location and ease of getting in and out, I was mainly pointing out there was another option.


CPNY said:


> I’ll prob go to super foods. I did rent a car (mid size) for the week. I figure between a cab to and from airport plus just a few days of car rental it would be more economical to have it for the week. The price for a Jeep or convertible was 200-300 more.


The bus system is good also.  We normally get a car from tropic as I like the flexibility.  The last few trips we've paid right at or under $400 for a Yaris or accent for just under 2 weeks.  We do not get the additional insurance as doing so voids the CC additional insurance and our regular auto insurance will cover it.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 15, 2020)

Dean said:


> There are things we liked about both and we normally go to superfoods because of location and ease of getting in and out, I was mainly pointing out there was another option.
> The bus system is good also.  We normally get a car from tropic as I like the flexibility.  The last few trips we've paid right at or under $400 for a Yaris or accent for just under 2 weeks.  We do not get the additional insurance as doing so voids the CC additional insurance and our regular auto insurance will cover it.


I did Alamo mid size 225 for the week. I think that’s all I needed, a convertible would have been nice but AC is just as good


----------

